
Ask HN: What's the learning curve like for AWS Lambda? - lucasgonze
I&#x27;m starting a new web API project and am considering using Lambda, but my knowledge of it is limited. I&#x27;m worried that the coding will be hard, or at least the learning curve will be. I&#x27;m also worried that hiring Lambda developers will be hard.<p>I&#x27;m attracted to it so that I don&#x27;t have to constantly fiddle with my AWS configuration to avoid wasting reserved instances.<p>I&#x27;m also attracted because of the potential to make a lot of the complexity of scalability go away.<p>But I&#x27;m scared of Lambda because it&#x27;s so weird. I don&#x27;t know what I don&#x27;t know.
======
smt88
Try one of these to smooth the edges:

[https://serverless.com](https://serverless.com)

[https://github.com/apex/apex](https://github.com/apex/apex)

~~~
lucasgonze
Thanks. Both interesting starting points.

------
QuinnyPig
I'm more or less in the same boat. So far, it's not too bad; the community
around it is fantastic.

~~~
lucasgonze
That's cool.

Where are you finding community? Stack Overflow? Slack?

~~~
QuinnyPig
The og-AWS Slack team is awesome.

